# Korea pop fan+drama fan ;=) POST HERE



## momiji345 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello My fellow k-pop fan and movie lover ,List your favorite  k-pop boy band or girl band here !  ;_)  Looking for some new k-pop song  for i-pod ,I love boy bands but i do listen do girl bands some times  ( Here a small list of bands am really in too .

Aslo looking for some one to  talk about Korea drama or movie with me  or start a  drama and each ep we can talk about it   .

 SONGS I LIKE 
---------------------
Exo-늑대와 미녀 (Wolf) another song EXO-K_HISTORY
C.N Blue - I'm A Loner MV another song LOVE GIRL M/V
FT-island- 좋겠어 (I wish) M/V , another song Hello Hello M/V  
Led apple -LEDApple Let the wind blow ,another song Time is up MV
Shinee-Sherlock?셜록  another song 샤이니) _ LUCIFER 
BTOB - 비밀(Insane) M/V Another song WOW 
M/VTVXQ! 동방신기_Catch Me another MIROTIC
BEAST - '숨 (Breath)'   another song 'Shadow (그림자)
빅스(VIXX) - 기적 (ETERNITY)
INFINITE "Last Rome another song Destiny

Tv & movie drama
---------------------
Running man  
lie to me  
A Wolf boy movie ( cry my eyes out ) 
 Hyde, Jekyll, Me ( staring to watch ) 
who came from the stars 
roof top price
The master sun
The Prime Minister and I
Witch's Romance
You're Beautiful
Doctor stranger ( SIgh omg whyyy )   
Blade Man ( its ok ) 
Don't Ask Me About The Past
Faith Drama  
Pinocchio
200 Pounds Beauty
secretly greatly( another movie  that i don't understand )  CRY 

UP Date :MY K_POP WALL ( hope to get more in future )


----------



## MakotoOkinawa (Feb 5, 2015)

EXO DUDE I AM LEARNING KOREAN BECUZ OF THIS momiji345-> 모미지345


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 5, 2015)

MakotoOkinawa said:


> EXO DUDE I AM LEARNING KOREAN BECUZ OF THIS momiji345-> 모미지345



Exo is awesome band ,Try dancing the wolf part ,Did't work very well  now i know am bad  dancer >_> I respect the k-pop bands dancing


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 5, 2015)

A werewolf boy omggg I cried rivers with that movie.


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 5, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> A werewolf boy omggg I cried rivers with that movie.



my mom walk in my room  and she was laughing i was messy i was  crying so much XD


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 5, 2015)

Hahaha same here, she asked me because she worried to see me crying :_

Also, I love EXO and SHINee too and I have like all that songs in my phone hehe!  And B1A4 (babyssss)

From girls I like specially Heyne, her voice its so cute ;;


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 5, 2015)

Spoiler to ppl who have;t watch wolf boy   ( I wish they got together but its hard on him he won't age  ;-( Would it it be lonely


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 7, 2015)

BLOOP


----------



## yosugay (Feb 7, 2015)

listen to shinee- symptoms or shinee- hit me
they have really good songs, i love shinee to death


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 8, 2015)

yosugay said:


> listen to shinee- symptoms or shinee- hit me
> they have really good songs, i love shinee to death




Shinee is a great band ,Am loading the songs on you tube i will let you know what i think about the songs  ;-) I LOVE CN BLUE and omg  i listen to LEDApple Let the wind blow way to many times


----------



## yosugay (Feb 8, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> Shinee is a great band ,Am loading the songs on you tube i will let you know what i think about the songs  ;-) I LOVE CN BLUE and omg  i listen to LEDApple Let the wind blow way to many times



theyre r&b type songs, so if youre into r&b you'll like them. 
i used to be into CN BLUE alot but i havent listened to them in awhile


----------



## rubyy (Feb 8, 2015)

i freaking love kpop, listen to nu'est, block b, bap, bts, hyuna... would recommend more artists and kpop songs but i'll be here all day and reach character limit on here lmao but pm me if you want any recommendations 


& oh MY GOD you have to watch boys over flowers and emergency couple, no doubt my favourite kdramas, i ain't watching any kdramas atm though

but i'm watching a japanese drama right now, i love japanese dramas, to me the japanese are better comedy wise, but kdramas are more for dramaticness lmao

but i'm watching a japanese drama atm and it's
itazura na kiss love in tokyo 2

you should watch it, it's a 'feel good' drama which you will end up in stitches but it will still give you the feels cause of the love story line, but i recommend starting with the 1st season (((



pssstttt if you love exo you have to watch exo showtime or your liFE WILL NEVER BE COMPLETE


----------



## MayorGong (Feb 8, 2015)

*whispers* You have to watch Personal Taste too


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 9, 2015)

Rubyy said:


> i freaking love kpop, listen to nu'est, block b, bap, bts, hyuna... would recommend more artists and kpop songs but i'll be here all day and reach character limit on here lmao but pm me if you want any recommendations
> 
> 
> & oh MY GOD you have to watch boys over flowers and emergency couple, no doubt my favourite kdramas, i ain't watching any kdramas atm though
> ...





yes i watch boys over flowers  there  is  Japans, Taiwan, Korean, Chinese  lol watch them them all,I think emergency couple was great i love the actor ( love comedy ) Japans drama have great  and funny parts  but  the ep seems the same  ;-(  I don't know how to describe  // gets  to the point where your like yea that  going to happen  and it dose  ?? That's  my feeling about  it 
Korea drama I love funny comedy ,and i feel like there is  more a  story line ?  I like the  or dramaticness part  >_< 
Omg did't know  there was a season 2 of  itazura na kiss love in tokyo 2 I will be starting  'feel good' drama  dream i having nothing to watch .If u like japans drama i really BITTER  BLOOD  (not so much as a love story but its funny

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorGong said:


> *whispers* You have to watch Personal Taste too



 Personal Taste looks cool i will watch first ep


----------



## kaiivee (Feb 9, 2015)

i'm only casually into kpop, but i'm a huge fan of B.A.P and vixx (and my friend is trying to get me into shinee)!!!!! my ult bias is jongup (from B.A.P!) though; he's so cute and the group itself is absolutely incredible omg


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 9, 2015)

kaiivee said:


> i'm only casually into kpop, but i'm a huge fan of B.A.P and vixx (and my friend is trying to get me into shinee)!!!!! my ult bias is jongup (from B.A.P!) though; he's so cute and the group itself is absolutely incredible omg




B.A P love one shot !!!  and  VIXX petty good I few songs in my ipop welcome to k-pop  Once your in its hard to get out XD

Shinee is one of my fav bands  there in my top 10


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 9, 2015)

EXO (Love, Love, Love and Moonlight being my favorite songs) and SHINee (Symptoms, Close The Door, Selene 6.23) are by far my favorites. WINNER is great as well, but they don't quite beat the other two for me. I'm loving Red Velvet so far, so I hope we get an album from them soon. And then there are Apink singles that will never leave my head I s2g.

I'd recommend Coffee Prince and Reply 1997 for kdramas if you haven't already watched those.


----------



## yosugay (Feb 10, 2015)

MayorGong said:


> *whispers* You have to watch Personal Taste too



i love this drama


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 10, 2015)

yosugay said:


> i love this drama



Never watch it XD  Starting the fist ep 1 tomorrow


----------



## Aryxia (Feb 11, 2015)

kaiivee said:


> i'm only casually into kpop, but i'm a huge fan of B.A.P and vixx (and my friend is trying to get me into shinee)!!!!! my ult bias is jongup (from B.A.P!) though; he's so cute and the group itself is absolutely incredible omg



Oh hey you're the first Jongup stan I've seen in awhile. He's so cute<3


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm actually from Korea xD haha so glad to see someone who likes kpop & drama ^_^!

I just finished watching Pinocchio today!! loved it <33 Oh and the wolf boy. Love that movie too..
Before Pinocchio I was watching 'It's ok, That's love'... so good <3

If you haven't already, you should watch-- Secret Garden & A Gentleman's Dignity!!  Those two were super good. like the best. Seriously. Watch it! lol

Also Coffee Prince, Fantasy Couple (also called Couple or Trouble?) and You are all Surrounded (I recently finished watching it).. oh and Pasta (I like the actress)  xD  Pretty sure most of these are on hulu or DramaFever >.<  'Moon embracing the Sun' was pretty good too, if you don't mind the historical? setting.. it was super popular in Korea when it was airing I think..

For music, I really like AKMU (the siblings from K pop star 2).  Do you watch K-pop star? I've been watching it since season 1!! haha  I also like BigBang & 2NE1... I guess I mostly like YG artists c:


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 16, 2015)

xsophiex said:


> I'm actually from Korea xD haha so glad to see someone who likes kpop & drama ^_^!
> 
> I just finished watching Pinocchio today!! loved it <33 Oh and the wolf boy. Love that movie too..
> Before Pinocchio I was watching 'It's ok, That's love'... so good <3
> ...




Pinocchio is petty good , Its not  in my top 10 ten but its close ,Wolf boy is in my top 10 i cry my eyes out !!!  I think i watch A Gentleman's Dignity till ep 5 ,You are all Surrounded on ep 4 ,I  Will look up K-pop star ;-) sounds good .Lol i love running man i have watch it all til the next ep comes out XD  almost like season ! i LIKE BIGBAND i have few songs i like


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 17, 2015)

Okay, so.

Every so often the urge hits me. I wanna get into kpop stuff, but at the same time, I don't understand the whole drama thing surrounding it. I don't really get where it comes from or why people feed into it; it seems to go hand-in-hand with being really into kpop but that just seems exhausting to me, you know what I mean? Would someone mind explaining why there's so much drama that goes alongside with enjoying a genre of music? I'm clueless.


----------



## Arabelle (Feb 17, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> Pinocchio is petty good , Its not  in my top 10 ten but its close ,Wolf boy is in my top 10 i cry my eyes out !!!  I think i watch A Gentleman's Dignity till ep 5 ,You are all Surrounded on ep 4 ,I  Will look up K-pop star ;-) sounds good .Lol i love running man i have watch it all til the next ep comes out XD  almost like season ! i LIKE BIGBAND i have few songs i like



Yeah Pinocchio had the expected ending scenes..

I used to watch Running man too :3  Kwang-soo is in the drama "it's okay, that's love" and his acting is pretty good in it, I was surprised!  First time I saw him acting haha even tho he is an actor lol (cuz of running man some people think he's a comedian or something..) if you have Hulu account, they should have all kpop star episodes. Even the latest ones.  My fianc? doesn't speak/understand Korean so he needs subtitles xD  or I end up having to translate what the judges say .__. Hahah

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> Okay, so.
> 
> Every so often the urge hits me. I wanna get into kpop stuff, but at the same time, I don't understand the whole drama thing surrounding it. I don't really get where it comes from or why people feed into it; it seems to go hand-in-hand with being really into kpop but that just seems exhausting to me, you know what I mean? Would someone mind explaining why there's so much drama that goes alongside with enjoying a genre of music? I'm clueless.



I don't really understand it either xD 

There's lot of Korean boy groups/bands and girl groups out there and lot of different fandoms. To me it seems like what you called drama comes from some crazy fans fighting over whose group/artist is better .__.


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 17, 2015)

xsophiex said:


> Yeah Pinocchio had the expected ending scenes..
> 
> I used to watch Running man too :3  Kwang-soo is in the drama "it's okay, that's love" and his acting is pretty good in it, I was surprised!  First time I saw him acting haha even tho he is an actor lol (cuz of running man some people think he's a comedian or something..) if you have Hulu account, they should have all kpop star episodes. Even the latest ones.  My fianc? doesn't speak/understand Korean so he needs subtitles xD  or I end up having to translate what the judges say .__. Hahah
> 
> ...


 
Am open to all k-pop music and  drama ,Am not a crazy fan who fights ,I Think most these young and old pop stars have talent  That's all it matter to me and i like to support  all of them ;-P  Haha i was shock at the expected ending in Pinocchio,I miss the old Running man with the bells ,when they lose they have to do a dare like put on tight pants in winter ,i want more ripping of name tags ,I feel like running man is not as good as befor  too much story line ;-(  I still watch it and its in good ,Nothing like the old one ,I love  Kwang-soo its so funny when he dace .My fav kim-jong and the Monday couple


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 17, 2015)

I made a master list for beginingers of girl kpop groups
http://nancyboymp3.tumblr.com/post/107052896905/main-groups-o-sub-units-o-old-school-o-lesser
but um yea 
Spica
f(x)
and Brown eyed girls are my main favs beside the obvs girls generation
if u want some song recommendations I'll def help B)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 17, 2015)

I love 2NE1!


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 17, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> I made a master list for beginingers of girl kpop groups
> http://nancyboymp3.tumblr.com/post/107052896905/main-groups-o-sub-units-o-old-school-o-lesser
> but um yea
> Spica
> ...



Wow its so cool  how the picture change, I listed to few girls generation songs and fx  ;-)

- - - Post Merge - - -

my fav song is 2NE1 - I AM THE BEST and NE1 - FIRE  ,2NE1 - CLAP YOUR HANDS


----------



## deerui (Feb 17, 2015)

k-pop is gross


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 18, 2015)

deerui said:


> k-pop is gross



this isn't the unpopular opinion thread sweetie


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 18, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> I made a master list for beginingers of girl kpop groups
> http://nancyboymp3.tumblr.com/post/107052896905/main-groups-o-sub-units-o-old-school-o-lesser
> but um yea
> Spica
> ...



Thank you for doing this!  I'll explore it a bit tomorrow.  I too have found kpop to be a bit difficult to get into because of all of the drama and fighting.  This should help giving me a primer!


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 18, 2015)

deerui said:


> k-pop is gross



HELLO 

If you have some thing negative say  please make your own post . ;-)    Thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -

zoetrope   


k-pop was hard to get in too for me but after one band i got hook ( my first two band was Cnblue and ft island ) I still love the band  its more like a band ( singer ,bass ,guitar,drummer )  then other k-pop group that dace and sings  and have more members


CNBLUE 



Ftisland


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

OMG
I love Girls' Generation, BoA, and Hyuna ^_^
I really want to start getting into more of it.


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 18, 2015)

I like   BoA 보아_The Shadow ,it was a cool video , I listen to  girls' Generation gee, PAPARAZZI I love song  Mr.Mr


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

I Got A Boy is my favorite from Girls' Generation.
I just heard Amber's new song Shake That Brass and really like it!


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> I Got A Boy is my favorite from Girls' Generation.
> I just hear Amber's new song Shake That Brass and really like it!




i Just listen I Got A Boy Its good new song for my  ipod .Lol love the video Shake That Brasss <<<shake it XD


----------



## Yoshisaur (Feb 18, 2015)

I also watched The Infamous Chill Sisters! It was the only drama I've watched. Loved it so much


----------



## Emmy (Feb 19, 2015)

What do I say? Omg. I was shocked there was more Kpop fans here than I thought.

Please. Feel free to talk to me. Friend me. Anything.

My top three groups are infinite, ft island, and teentop. I love other groups too though. Also really love BEG, Afterschool, and Orange Caramel.


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 19, 2015)

I start a thread i believe that there  more  k-pop  here  XD I love Ft -island  too many songs to list ,My fav song from  infinite is INFINITE "Back" Official MV ~!! I aslo like NFINITE "Last Romeo" Official MV and INFINITE - Destiny M/V  Lol i try dancing to 인피니트 '다시돌아와' 안무ver. 뮤직비디오 MY FIRST  INFINITE song

P.S Just got a poster of   INFINITE  i will post it when  i find my camera


----------



## Emmy (Feb 19, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> I start a thread i believe that there  more  k-pop  here  XD I love Ft -island  too many songs to list ,My fav song from  infinite is INFINITE "Back" Official MV ~!! I aslo like NFINITE "Last Romeo" Official MV and INFINITE - Destiny M/V  Lol i try dancing to 인피니트 '다시돌아와' 안무ver. 뮤직비디오 MY FIRST  INFINITE song
> 
> P.S Just got a poster of   INFINITE  i will post it when  i find my camera



My favorite infinite song is request and I could listen to ft island all day. I hope ft island has a Korean comeback before any of them goes to the military.

HaHa. I just finally got around to putting up my ViXX error and my beast time posters.


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 19, 2015)

*freind code*

can I visit your town here's my friend code: 
0920-2744-3590


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 19, 2015)

Vanessa said:


> can I visit your town here's my friend code:
> 0920-2744-3590



My town has  nothing special  ,If you like to visit my town my Dream address 5000-5190-4269 

#1  house is a museum theme ( main floor is gift shop ,upstairs fossil theme ,down stairs cafe , back room is a aquarium ,Right room a space theme ,left room is street pass items 

 #2  house is a music theme ( main floor is a /practice band room  ,up stairs where they live ,down stairs recording room . 

#3 house is a fairy theme ( princess set main room ,up stairs  pink rocco set ,down stairs sweet set


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

okay so im not obsessed or anything because honestly people with kpop obsessions that are thirsting over the exo boys all day... are more than creepy, they're fetishizing a culture and thats just nasty...

but i do like certain bands i love, love, love korean romcoms/romdrams. seriously, they're so  true to life without getting overly serious!

my fave k pop band or like..group is probably casker? give them a try, listen to "wonderful"!
just look them up on youtube!

my fave movies are:
- 100 days with mr. arrogant
- 200 pounds beauty
- catch me (can u tell i really love kim ah-joong)
- im a cyborg but thats ok

ahhh! has anyone watched kbs? i used to watch it when i was younger, about age 8 or 9? its how i got into korean culture and their film industry... im 14 now, and they dont show the serialized dramas anymore but i used to love them!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Emmy said:


> My favorite infinite song is request and I could listen to ft island all day. I hope ft island has a Korean comeback before any of them goes to the military.
> 
> HaHa. I just finally got around to putting up my ViXX error and my beast time posters.



yeeeeesssss the infinite boys are so underrated because everyone is too preoccupied with hte exo boys to care but i love them....
my favorite thing ever is like the moment when infinite receives an award over exo and one of the exo boys looks like he just ate 10 lemons haha....


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 19, 2015)

geico

hey cool music  ;-)  I will put this in my i-pod ,I love the  movie 200 beauty ,It was touching story  to me ,I Watch 100 days with mr. arrogant in petty good ..OMG i love   Romance, Comedy drama .I have no life  there so hard to get out watch them .Right know am  watching Hyde, Jekyll, Me  I like it so far


----------



## geico (Feb 19, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> geico
> 
> hey cool music  ;-)  I will put this in my i-pod ,I love the  movie 200 beauty ,It was touching story  to me ,I Watch 100 days with mr. arrogant in petty good ..OMG i love   Romance, Comedy drama .I have no life  there so hard to get out watch them .Right know am  watching Hyde, Jekyll, Me  I like it so far



i love your taste u should recommend stuff to me!!


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 19, 2015)

few of my fav 5 love Romance, Comedy drama , ,i have  watch lot of  drama so its hard to Make list  XD

#1 I Hear Your Voice 
#2 The Master's Sun
#3 The Prime Minister and I
#4 Emergency Couple
#5 Hyde, Jekyll, Me Korean drama

New drama am watch 
---------------------------
Blood (Korean Drama) 
Doctor Stranger ( Korean drama ) 
Hyde, Jekyll, Me Korean drama
Call of the Country 
Faith


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

geico said:


> okay so im not obsessed or anything because honestly people with kpop obsessions that are thirsting over the exo boys all day... are more than creepy, they're fetishizing a culture and thats just nasty...
> 
> but i do like certain bands i love, love, love korean romcoms/romdrams. seriously, they're so  true to life without getting overly serious!
> 
> ...



I think the way you obsess so much over hating EXO is creepy. But hey, everyone's a hypocrite!


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 20, 2015)

Emmy said:


> I think the way you obsess so much over hating EXO is creepy. But hey, everyone's a hypocrite!


 
LOL ( Every one have there different love and emotion for k-pop 






- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I found this on deviantart. This comic from by mmidori31  so i do not own this ! I was laughing so hard its so like my  friend  ,I have my new cn blue ,infinite,exo poster ;-)


----------



## Emmy (Feb 20, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> LOL ( Every one have there different love and emotion for k-pop
> 
> View attachment 84632
> 
> ...



So true. I just want to come here and enjoy Kpop. Haha. I get enough "culture appropriation" and "culture fetish" discussion on a Kpop forum. But it's nice to watch drama between YG stans and SM stans time to time.

I want a CNBlue poster now. D: Maybe I'll find an FT Island poster too. I think I'm in the phase where I just want posters. Albums are too dang high.

I hope this is the year of Lee Jonghyun. So far with his casting to India (with Sunggyu omg), I hope we get more. I'd also like to see a CNBlue or AOA Showtime. Just that some CNBlue members are known for being shy and it'd be a nice treat.

Waiting for FT Island comeback still though.


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 24, 2015)

BUMP I LOVE K_POP


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 26, 2015)

Bump

so i was watching //www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDARrFe5DO ..I was like if i switch of the music to that video and play it  and put EXO-K_중독(Overdose)_Music Video music  .It looks like the music and video match .Petty neat  love the dancing crazy it work .i did this with other k-pop songs so fun


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 26, 2015)

Surprised no one mentioned Sunji here yet. RIP. She was an inspiration for me as an idol working so hard through her depression. Damn.


----------



## Yuni (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't really listen to K-pop, or at least, everyone who've I've met has been ... not exactly inclusive with my tastes being 'pop'. I'd love to have recommendations if you know any similar artists~ 

These are the types of Korean music I had been exposed to first (and discovered for myself) :3
Clicky on the bolded names to follow a yt link to listen to one of their songs if you feel like it~

*Clazziquai Project* - First Korean group I was exposed to. And they are great~ 
I love Horan and her side projects

*Ibadi* - Horan's acoustic / folk project. 

*EZ Hyung* - Soothing acoustic music.

*Loveage* - violin / instrumentalist.

_- Indie / Pastel Label music - _
*Lucia*- she has such a lovely soft and velvety voice for singing or reading.

*Han Hee Jung* - such sweet acoustic songs~

*Misty Blue* - Rock / Post-rock.


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 26, 2015)

M O L K O said:


> Surprised no one mentioned Sunji here yet. RIP. She was an inspiration for me as an idol working so hard through her depression. Damn.



Did;t know she was no longer here ,R.I.P


----------



## momiji345 (May 23, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## shunishu (May 23, 2015)




----------



## momiji345 (May 23, 2015)

shunishu said:


>



I LOVE THIS SONG i have this on my i-pod ;-)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Watching Orange Marmalade drama loving it so far and warm and cozy


----------



## shunishu (May 23, 2015)

<3


----------



## Hulaette (May 24, 2015)

This is a good K-Pop song that I like

https://youtu.be/VNt9ahq6AfA


----------



## Aestivate (May 24, 2015)

There are way too many K-lover threads and people on this forum. WAY. TOO. MANY.


----------



## momiji345 (May 24, 2015)

Geekaloompa said:


> This is a good K-Pop song that I like
> 
> https://youtu.be/VNt9ahq6AfA



Big bang  is awesome i have  lots of  there songs XD  Got a poster of  them

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess People love K-pop  :_)


----------



## momiji345 (May 25, 2015)

BUMP K-POP


----------



## Raffy (May 25, 2015)

yes hi i like apink and girls day and im cool swag yolo 420 cash money


----------



## (ciel) (May 27, 2015)

I've dove deeper and deeper down into the spiraling realm of Kpop...my entire tumblr has turned into a Vixx blog pretty much. I'm also going to see BTS in july and I'm sooo excited. Their comeback was amazing.

Currently, I'm being ruined by Shinee's view and Onew's pink hair.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 27, 2015)

(ciel) said:


> I've dove deeper and deeper down into the spiraling realm of Kpop...my entire tumblr has turned into a Vixx blog pretty much. I'm also going to see BTS in july and I'm sooo excited. Their comeback was amazing.
> 
> Currently, I'm being ruined by Shinee's view and Onew's pink hair.



hasnt shinee split up? they all have solo songs.


----------



## (ciel) (May 27, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> hasnt shinee split up? they all have solo songs.



Nope! Jonghyun and Taemin have released solo albums, but they didn't split up. They just released their new cd, Odd.


----------



## Money Hunter (May 27, 2015)

(ciel) said:


> Nope! Jonghyun and Taemin have released solo albums, but they didn't split up. They just released their new cd, Odd.



That's awesome, I love SHINee but it ever since EXO came out SHINee has been becoming less popular :c It's sad, because I love both


----------



## (ciel) (May 27, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> That's awesome, I love SHINee but it ever since EXO came out SHINee has been becoming less popular :c It's sad, because I love both



Shinee was one of my first groups, but they've never really been one of my favourites (though, since my best friend is a huge shawol i still listen to every comeback...and usually like them) so I don't really know about popularity, but yeah EXO just seems to be huge, probably because they have a huge Chinese following, too. SM did right with promoting them, that's for sure.


----------



## AcidLucidity (May 28, 2015)

K-pop boy bands I like include B.A.P. and Nu'est. A K-pop girl band that I like is D-Unit.


----------



## momiji345 (May 28, 2015)

Money Hunter said:


> That's awesome, I love SHINee but it ever since EXO came out SHINee has been becoming less popular :c It's sad, because I love both



I like SHINee  music in the pass ,There new songs just don't have that pow like exo ,I feel like exo has a power full dace and shinee missing that .They use to have some awesome moves   like video sherlock ,ring ding ding ,Everybody,lucifer,dream girl few more i love there dace moves .My  fav band right know is exo  i have two posters  yea that was  hard to find .

(ciel)  I vixx is a good too i have a few song from them as my friend  bought  there cd  And finally i can find k-pp music in my library whoot whoot

- - - Post Merge - - -




AcidLucidity said:


> K-pop boy bands I like include B.A.P. and Nu'est. A K-pop girl band that I like is D-Unit.



I love B.A>P  and ne'est  ,My fav song for B.a.p is NO MERCY and b.a.p 1004 omg that was crazy video XD He shot him self in the mirror wt fish cake .  ne'est my fav song is FACE and Good Bye Bye . i have never hear  D-Unit. so i will check it out


----------



## Princess (May 28, 2015)

I'm so excited for BigBang to be on Running Man again. Yoo Jae-Suk and Daesung together are the best, they're always so funny :3


----------



## momiji345 (May 28, 2015)

OMG I LOVE RUNNING MAN NO JOKE >>I HAVE WATCH 248 ep not missing any of the show .I love kim jong kook when  there  playing the name tag as he is the best in that game ,I was so happy they brought back the  punishment of the show in the resent ep /I have kim jong kook  hoody . I also got the  hat that is shown in running . Mini post of all the mem on running 

I miss the monday couple moments 

Fighting Running man ;-)


----------



## Princess (May 28, 2015)

momiji345 said:


> OMG I LOVE RUNNING MAN NO JOKE >>I HAVE WATCH 248 ep not missing any of the show .I love kim jong kook when  there  playing the name tag as he is the best in that game ,I was so happy they brought back the  punishment of the show in the resent ep /I have kim jong kook  hoody . I also got the  hat that is shown in running . Mini post of all the mem on running
> 
> I miss the monday couple moments
> 
> Fighting Running man ;-)


Hehe tiger and giraffe are so cute!


----------



## momiji345 (Jul 24, 2015)

k-pop BUMP POW


----------



## ganondork (Jul 26, 2015)

Dude, you should listen to BTS if you already aren't. They're my favorite group.


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 26, 2015)

ganondork said:


> Dude, you should listen to BTS if you already aren't. They're my favorite group.



Me too omg. Jungkook is baeee


----------



## ganondork (Jul 26, 2015)

Swiftstream said:


> Me too omg. Jungkook is baeee



Suga is my bias! Although I do adore Jungkook.


----------



## momiji345 (Jul 26, 2015)

ganondork said:


> Dude, you should listen to BTS if you already aren't. They're my favorite group.



I Love [MV] BTS(방탄소년단) _ I NEED U !! That song is freaking awesome


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 26, 2015)

-joins in to BTS talk- J-Hope <3 because Jungkook is noona-bait for me ;; Their latest album is amazinggg


----------



## ganondork (Jul 26, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> -joins in to BTS talk- J-Hope <3 because Jungkook is noona-bait for me ;; Their latest album is amazinggg



same here lmao...jungkook's a couple years younger than me


----------



## WinnieOoi (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh yes!!! Running Man totally is my big Kpop Idol Ever!! Monday Couple jjang! So excited to be in this forum post~ haha


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything about 2NE1's comeback?


----------



## Kaitrock (Oct 24, 2015)

I love kpop! I just can't stand G Dragon, Zico, Black Nut, Taeyang, and CL. Too problematic for me. They do have great music tho! My favorite songs would have to be Okey Dokey(Mino and Zico), A(GOT7), Dumb Dumb(Red Velvet), Back and Forth(Giriboy), Take Care of You(Giriboy), Bang Bang Bang(Big Bang), Ego(Big Bang), That XX(Olltii and Zico), L4L(Bobby), Doom Dada(Top), Up&Down(EXID), Skit(Giriboy feat Swings), Shake It(SISTAR), Go Up(SISTAR), Cypher(BTS), I AM(Iron), EXODUS(EXO), Call Me Baby(EXO), 3.6.5. (EXO), Niliria(G Dragon), Bad Boy(Big bang), Blue(Big Bang), Lets Not Fall In Love(Big Bang), and Bae Bae(Big Bang).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Show Me The Money 3 and 4 were amazing. Black Nut was horrid tho. So disgusting. Vernon was a mess lol but Seventeen is cool. The only Kdrama I've watched was Boys Over Flowers. I love it, I have 3 episodes left. I don't know how I feel about some parts though, some of the men are very aggressive to Jandi. I do like Jun Pyo better than Ji Hoo. His actor disgusts me... Shouldn't still be getting work in Kpop or Kdramas. Also its super cool that Chanwoo from iKon played young Jun Pyo

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendofan85 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about 2NE1's comeback?



They're coming back? nice. CL too? She's doing a lot of stuff with Diplo and hasn't really been doing any kpop. Her Doctor Pepper song was very nice. Isn't she branching into American Hip Hop instead?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 24, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about 2NE1's comeback?



I haven't heard anything :/ I feel like it's slightly safe to assume they won't have a full comeback again (for a while, at least)... everyone seems to be splitting off and doing their own things. Zero sign of album preparation :c


----------



## Lassy (Oct 24, 2015)

Yohohoohohoh~
Hello guys, I am a big Kpop fan here (I think you could guess from my signature?)
A big ARMY first of all. And very loyal to them. Can't find a better group to stan musically, and they all have great personnalities, and stunning visuals-(yiiiiih I can't wait for their comeback, it's coming real soon, normally this month!!)
I won't post my collection, because it will scare me how much money I spent on it (I like own 20 signed albums, a good 100 photocards, this is not healthy for my wallet)
I love as well so many groups, like B1A4 my second favorite group, which I'm going to see in Madrid in december, omg so eisted and it'll be my first concert! :O I'll be able to touch their hands it'll be amazing *___* (and be in a pic with them with my ***** resting face hahahahaha)


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 24, 2015)

I've never listened to Kpop or watched any Korean dramas or anything. But I have heard of Running Man, and that sounds interesting.


----------



## Danny-E (Nov 23, 2016)

*K-POP Concert in Korea, Live Stream!!!*

Super Seoul Dream Concert 2016
Nov. 27, 2016 (Sun) 1AM PST
Here is the official stream link.
www.afreeca.tv/dreamconcert
North America, South America, Europe Audience Only


----------

